# Electrical Outlet Height in Basement



## velvetfoot (Dec 28, 2007)

Another basement question...

I am thinking of insulating basement walls (other thread).
There are currently plenty of electrical outlets there, but they are all high off the floor-not like the typical outlet.
Would it be too hideous to keep them at that height or should I relocate them lower?  
It's not like I plan a super-finished basement, but who knows?
Thanks.  I know it's probably a stupid question.


----------



## SlyFerret (Dec 28, 2007)

I think I would want them lower.  If you have reason to worry that you might ever have water in your basement up to the outlets, protect the circuit with a GFCI.  Either a breaker, or an outlet.  You can protect an entire circuit of outlets with one GFCI outlet.

-SF


----------



## Czech (Dec 29, 2007)

Back in my wiring days, we always used a framing hammer (14"?) length for basement boxes, actually all boxes. Not sure what code is (was) but it always passed and was an easy way to measure at the time. Agree with Sly's GFI comments. Don't make more work for yourself than is needed, often times what you may notice (or that bugs you) will never be noticed by others (I can point out EVERY bad nail in my hardwood floors, no one else can). Go with function, if they work where they are at, move on.


----------



## burnham (Dec 29, 2007)

Lower them unless they are over a counter or workbench.


----------



## zogboy (Dec 30, 2007)

My basement is field stone that I plastered  with 
fiberfilled cement.
So  all my outlets are in the ceiling and it works well
for us as we use the area for a pottery studio and a
few hydropontic  tamaters


----------



## velvetfoot (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks a lot everyone.


----------



## amkazen (Dec 31, 2007)

HI,

Lower the outlets down to suit your uses.  We put the outlets higher than normal and the light switches lower than normal in our house after watching my Grandmother try to unplug & plug stuff, and seeing how unstable she was bending over (why she was doing that is beyond us).  Our outlets are about 19" high at outlet mid-point and if we build another house I am going to go about another 5" - 8" higher..still low enough a couch hides them but high enough we do not have to bend over too much.  The switches are low enough so someone in a wheelchair can easily use them, and they can also use the outlets easier.  Just a thought.


----------



## fbelec (Dec 31, 2007)

there is no code for height, but just for how far apart they would have to be. if it is going to be just a basement then it has to ground fault circuit. if it is going to be finished habitable space then you don't have to put in gfi. if it is going to habitable let me know i tell how to lay it out.

this is what i do for a living.


----------

